# Anyone Watching ALONE on the History Channel?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2017)

My husband has been watching this show for a long time and for the last few episodes my interest peaked and I've been watching it with him.  A group of survivalists were dropped off to live completely alone in the woods, the last one left that's still there wins a half million dollars.  So far all have used their emergency phone to tap out and go home, only five left.  The ones left (over 60 days so far) are two men and three women and none of them are aware of how many people are left in the game, this episode is in Patagonia. Since I like camping and the outdoors, I find it interesting.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll give it a shot sometime soon. Thanks !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2017)

I like it because the people are completely alone, and some of them freak out before one day is over, either they can't take the solitude in the woods or they're afraid of the animals around them.  They do have adequate clothing, tools and some supplies to survive.  Even though I love camping and being in the woods, I haven't done it without my husband, so I don't think I'd be resourceful or brave enough to be there alone.  I'd at least need to have my furkid with me, even if it was another mouth to feed.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 21, 2017)

Enjoy the show very much.  Believe this is season 3 and I have watched since the first.  Sometimes I have been shocked at how fast some decide to call it quits.  This year would really love to see one of the women (Callie) win.  Also it seems the women do so much more than the men with their time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2017)

I haven't watched enough to compare the men vs women Temperance, but I was impressed with Callie, if I'm not mistaken she's the herbalist with the spider bites and I give her a lot of credit for applying the paste and tending to her bites without tapping out.  When I first heard they could affect the organs like kidneys and she said she felt that was happening, I thought it was the end for her.  I don't like that she made the fake phone call though, kind of a smart aleck.

What made me laugh was the guy who didn't want to exert any energy at all, his plan was to save all his calories.  He was doing pretty well, eating and everything, but just decided it was time to go home.  I told my husband his family probably is mad because he didn't even try to stay and take the winnings.

I felt bad for the guy from Canada with the daughter he wanted to buy a house for.  He looked like the real deal and like he could have made it to the end, but when you suffer from hypothermia and don't get enough nourishment, even the toughest or smartest can't survive, he was wise to call it quits and I know it broke his heart.

I also felt bad for the guy who climbed the mountain every day just to be in the sunshine, and had to climb down daily to hunt for food and get firewood, now he kept moving constantly, that had to be hard.

The other women were doing well to, the one with the fox and the one who killed the hanta virus mouse, so glad her trap worked for her.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes SeaBreeze, Callie is the herbalist.  I am very impressed with her and so want her to win just so she will be able to buy a piece of land for herself.  Also didn't appreciate that fake call to tap out.  

Have been amazed at how so many give up so easy.  Each season I try to pick out who I think will win, needless to say I have not been right yet.  

Agree about the guy from Canada, to look at him you thought this was going to be a piece of cake.  Know he was heartbroken to have disappointed his daughter.

All the women are doing great, their remarkable.  I can rationalize why the one is after the fox, but at the same time finding it difficult to watch.  Just hate the thought of him getting captured.   Love animals of all kind, so with many of these types of shows always have one finger on remote to quickly change channel


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 22, 2017)

Seabreeze, Never watched. Are these people familiar with camping and living in the outdoors? How do they get picked for the show? Is this one of the "reality" shows?

I'll be watching "That's Amazing" tonight on The Weather Channel. I saw it for the first time this past week and in one show they highlight "amazing" things. One of the segments I saw showed a photographer that developed pictures on grass that was growing on a canvas. My friends laugh cause I don't watch a lot of tv and think I watch odd shows.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2017)

Temperance, I'm amazed too at how soon some people give up, why even join a show like that? I'm an animal lover and not a hunter, but I know if food is needed an animal kill is expected, I don't need to switch channels but I understand that some people do.

Steelcitiesgray, it is a reality show and I don't know all the details about it, like I said I've only paid attention to the last few episodes, but will probably watch with my husband for the next season.  Here's more info. http://www.history.com/shows/alone/about


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 22, 2017)

SeaBreeze, Thanks, followed the link. I did read the blurb on the show. Wonder if people are really alone. Seems like it would be a *big* liability for the show. Wonder if it's like that survivor show...never saw that either. Hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Yes SeaBreeze, Callie is the herbalist.  I am very impressed with her and so want her to win just so she will be able to buy a piece of land for herself.  Also didn't appreciate that fake call to tap out.
> 
> Have been amazed at how so many give up so easy.  Each season I try to pick out who I think will win, needless to say I have not been right yet.



I was shocked that Callie tapped out!  She just caught a beautiful fish, had a feast of greens and mushrooms to go with it, and was doing so well.  Unbelievable!   I thought Fowler, the guy who had to keep climbing the hill to see sunshine would go next, because he was nearly crying missing his wife and kids.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh my goodness!  SeaBreeze, I am sitting here in shock.  Just watched the episode and like you, thought it was Fowler leaving.  I even considered Carleigh may be the one.  Never ever considered Callie.  When she pulled out that phone, thought not again with the fake call.   But of course it was real.


----------



## farmchild (Jan 27, 2017)

I haven't watched this program.  Someone please explain to me how they can be there ALONE - who's taking the video?  The program must bear some liability for the participants - what if they get sick or get hurt?  If you have the means to summon "rescue" (and I trust that they do) you aren't truely "alone" (in my opinion).  It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2017)

farmchild said:


> I haven't watched this program.  Someone please explain to me how they can be there ALONE - who's taking the video?  The program must bear some liability for the participants - what if they get sick or get hurt?  If you have the means to summon "rescue" (and I trust that they do) you aren't truely "alone" (in my opinion).  It just doesn't make sense to me.



They drop off a number of people in the woods, this time it was Patagonia, and they are around 5 miles apart it seems but none of them know where the others are, or how many people are still left in the game.  I think the 4 left have been there over 70 days now.

They are completely alone and isolated, allowed certain supplies and clothing to survive, and they have a video camera that they operate themselves.  Since the show is risky, for example they could be killed by a bear, not making it back to their emergency phone to make a call, I'm sure they have to sign a waiver of liability to participate in the adventure.

If they get sick or hurt, they either can deal with it themselves, or use the emergency phone to be picked up and tossed from the show.  I personally, although I love camping in the woods, would not want to be completely alone for two months depending on food that I caught or gathered, also dealing with harsh weather, etc.  IMO, they are truly alone, nobody's with them, without a phone to summons rescue if they wanted to quit, there wouldn't be a show and nobody would ever know what happened to them.


----------



## farmchild (Jan 28, 2017)

thank you so much for explaining it.  so it sounds very dangerous and arduous but I suppose that's what makes it "exciting".  not something I
would apply for   thanks again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2017)

farmchild said:


> thank you so much for explaining it.  so it sounds very dangerous and arduous but I suppose that's what makes it "exciting".  not something I
> would apply for   thanks again.



You're welcome Farmchild.   Some people become very afraid of nearby animals and tap out, others become sickly and want to go home, some have no luck in fishing or hunting so they become weak, but the main reason as far as I noticed is loneliness, they can't stand being all alone for so long/they miss their families.


----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2017)

I love that show. I've learned so much from it. #1 always remain optimistic. #2 use your ingenuity. The most interesting guy I ever saw on Alone was a young man who "made" a guitar to play and sing to himself every night. He built a structure like a house to live in with a teepee hole in the top so he could have a warm fire at all times with all the smoke bothering him. He built crab traps to catch crabs in the river and thought of all the ways he would cook them. Finally he decided to build a sauna hut, where he could strip off and be warm and clean. You didn't have to watch for long to know that he would win with that attitude.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2017)

I didn't know that after a certain amount of days they come out and do a physical check up on these people, and unfortunately they forced Dave to quit due to losing 42 pounds when he was already thin, and low blood pressure, at the dangerous point.  He wanted to stay and he had food (fish) smoked and saved up, but was rationing, he probably should have just eaten more and taken a chance on catching fish or animal to eat.  He had the attitude and knowledge to make it to the end if it wasn't for this, too bad.

3 people left and I think this next show coming up will be the last and one person will win the money.  Fowler, Megan and Carleigh are left, I'd like to see Megan win, but Carleigh is doing very well too.  Fowler is doing okay, hasn't had much luck fishing and lost the one he did get before the water got high and rough.  And, he seems to be breaking down mentally, a lot of near crying episodes, so I think he'll tap out first.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, Fowler won the grand prize, last one there almost 3 months alone and lost a LOT of weight.  Surprised to see Megan go, and I felt so sorry for Carleigh, she was so thin and living on greens but was determined to stay when they did a health check on her and her BMI was in the danger zone, I started tearing up when she was sobbing for being forced to leave.  I have to give it to her, she did very well out there for so long on her own.

When Fowler's wife walked up behind him in the woods and surprised him letting him know it was over and he won, it was so touching, they were so happy to see each other and happy he was going home.  I didn't know he lived off-grid in Maine with his wife and two little girls, I know that helped him manage in the wilds like that.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 13, 2017)

Megan, I feel would have won had she not have had the tooth pain. As we saw the other two were dangerously thin. I did feel sorry for Carleigh as her body let her down. I hope there is some kind of remittance for her. I have to admit as a woman, I was happily surprised to see the two women in the final three. I was kind of sad to see them move it from Vancouver Island, it had to have been the non stop insentient rain.. Welcome to BC lol..Good show will watch again if there is another season.. ^.^


----------

